# Valentina Zelyaeva - Miss Bikini S/S 2007 u. a. - diverse Fashionshowpics (19 pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (19 Dez. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Valentina Zelyaeva*



 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## AMUN (19 Dez. 2006)

Uhiuhiuhi was für nette pics… aber wie spricht man den ihren Namen aus? Hab schon nen knoten in der Zunge  


:thx: Tobi


----------



## Muli (19 Dez. 2006)

Also die ersten vier Bilder und die viel in blau finde ich megasuper! Der Rest ist auch nicht zu verachten 

Danke dir für deine Mühe!


----------



## koftus89 (6 Okt. 2012)

super post. danke.


----------



## Dragonlordi (7 März 2013)

sehr schön anzusehen !!!


----------

